# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Embelsirë- krem pite.

## Dolce_Angelo

*Krem Pite 

7 luge sheqer
7 luge miell
7 luge qumesht 
7 te verdhat (te kuqt) e vezeve
1 bakin (peciv )

I perziejme te gjitha keto me mixer dhe i pjekim .


Per kremin 

6 pudinga te vaniles
5 gota uje 
15 luge sheqer 
7 te bardhat e vezeve 

4 gota uje i qesim ne nje tenxhere dhe i vlojme ,pastaj ia shtojme sheqerin , dhe pudingat e tretur me nje gote uje dhe i ziejme mire ,pastaj 7 te bardhat e vezeve i tundim mire me mixer deri sa te behen si bore (deri sa te trashet mire ),pastaj nga dal ia qesim pudingun duke e perzier me mixer dhe e bejme krem ...

Kur te ftohet brumi i pjekur ia qesim kremin permbi dhe e dekorojme me kokos apo banane . 

Ju befte mire!
Shto një përshkrim
Krem Pite 

7 luge sheqer
7 luge miell
7 luge qumesht 
7 te verdhat (te kuqt) e vezeve
1 bakin (peciv )

I perziejme te gjitha keto me mixer dhe i pjekim .


Per kremin 

6 pudinga te vaniles
5 gota uje 
15 luge sheqer 
7 te bardhat e vezeve 

4 gota uje i qesim ne nje tenxhere dhe i vlojme ,pastaj ia shtojme sheqerin , dhe pudingat e tretur me nje gote uje dhe i ziejme mire ,pastaj 7 te bardhat e vezeve i tundim mire me mixer deri sa te behen si bore (deri sa te trashet mire ),pastaj nga dal ia qesim pudingun duke e perzier me mixer dhe e bejme krem ...

Kur te ftohet brumi i pjekur ia qesim kremin permbi dhe e dekorojme me kokos apo banane . 

Ju befte mire!
*

----------

